# How to calm my horse while trail riding



## Clevelandbays64 (Sep 13, 2013)

I'm going on a trail ride in a couple of weeks with some friends but I'm a bit scared that my horse might buck or bolt, because whenever I take him in a new paddock he starts jigging and bucking or if he sees something in the distance he ****** his ears up snorts and spins in circles I usually just keep riding or get off and calm him down it works for awhile then he just starts up again:-|. So I'm just wondering how to quickly calm him down on the trail without anyone getting hurt?
And if any one has any ideas for getting him ready for the trail ride

I'm doing some ground work with him and it seems to be working. 
Thanks


----------



## Ninamebo (May 25, 2013)

When you have a horse you are working on horse time, so there's never any "quickly" involved. Unless you can figure something out where you could borrow a safer trail horse for the ride, pass on it because if your horse acts that bad at your barn, you can only expect that or worse away from it. 

Bucking means expert help is needed, you definitely need to enlist a trainer to teach you all the things that an online site can't. That horse needs consistent training and a rider that is confident and going to tell him exactly what the plan is. This sort of leadership is the only true way to keep a horse calm via trust. 

You said he spins jn circles when he looks at something? Are you sure you're not making him spin to try and get his attention back on you? This is a big rookie mistake and will only amp the horse up more. 

Solid groundwork to get him listening to you will help, so good on you for focusing on that with him. also if he gets looky during a ride, perform a different maneuver to get him focused back on you. Back up, figure eights, bending, serpentines, etc. don't let him stop and look at whatever it is, because he will just learn that spooking means a reward of no work. Act like you see nothing. Be super relaxed and confident, someone your horse can trust to keep him safe. 

I can't say everything that needs to be explained over a forum so please get someone experienced to help you out to keep yourself and those around you safe. You don't want a bucking spree on a trail ride and to be responsible for others and their horses getting injured. Good luck, stay safe, if you have more questions ask away and myself and other members will try our best to point you in the right direction!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Clevelandbays64 (Sep 13, 2013)

I can't afford a trainer, but I do have someone who helps me and is an experienced rider. He is getting better he doesn't buck as much any more. And since I've been doing the ground work with him he is getting a lot better. 
Thanks


----------



## Ninamebo (May 25, 2013)

Exactly when does he start bucking? Do you know for sure that it isn't a pain issue? Maybe when he gets stressed and tenses something on his back is pinching with the saddle? 

Groundwork and going back to basics when riding will help immensely. And don't worry, I've been there, you've been there, tons of people have to deal with stressed horses all the time. Just takes time, patience and the ability to show your horse that you mean business. 

Try to work your horse in all different sorts of situations around the barn to get him exposed to them. 

Also, what is he being fed? Some horses on a bunch of grain and not much forage are much more likely to have extra energy and be reactive. Maybe try adding some thiamine to his mix just to settle him and make your training sessions more focused. But many people only rely on supplements to make their horses "better" so just remember that good base training is what will actually do the trick.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## spirit88 (Jan 12, 2011)

I wouldnt even think of taking a horse on a trail ride that was that reactive in a paddock. Sounds like he needs alot more ground work and under saddle work in the corral. 

Your only asking to get hurt if you take him trail riding theres no fast way to fix it. Its called ground work and lots of and lots of under saddle work.

I start young horses under saddle and can have them out trail riding with in two weeks. But they have to have the basics down pretty good. Giving to bit, stopping,turning walk,trot and canter. Also have to know how to yeild to leg pressure. If they are over re active then i continue ground work and under saddle work till they respond with out bolting bucking or any silly stuff. I pony all young horse out on the trails first before i ride them out. Ponying them out first 5 or 6 times makes a huge diffrence. Need a good calm horse for ponying though one that wont flip out, if horse being ponyed gets silly acting.

Youv got a recipe for getting seriously hurt and also getting someone else hurt in the process. You horse needs alot more work before hes ready to go out on the trails.


----------



## Ninamebo (May 25, 2013)

Also, welcome to the forum!  

Ponying can be helpful too. I'm really glad that you've chosen to focus on groundwork! Basically many many hours of training and time with your horse will be the ultimate solution. What exercises are you working on right now on the ground and under saddle? Maybe if we know then we can help by offering up some good exercises to work on to help strengthen your teamwork and get him listening to you.


----------



## Clevelandbays64 (Sep 13, 2013)

Ninamebo he starts bucking when he gets over excited or stressed, but it's not constant bucking he just has a little buck and keeps going, then he might start jigging.

I think it might be the bit as I had to change it awhile ago. 
He's being fed hay, lucerne, and barastoc.
I've really only just started doing the ground work but so far I've been working on leading, lunging, going threw obstacles, water crossings, and getting him used to different noises, ect. When I ride him I practice going threw obstacles, water crossings, trotting, walking, cantering.
I'm yet to work on more.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

The next time you ride, don't give him time to think. Do circles, serpentines, more circles, small ones and smaller ones. ie keep him bending. If you are anticipating trouble on the trail ride I can guarantee it will happen. Let your friends know that for you to join them it must be a walk only ride this time. Don't chat with the others but keep your attention on your horse. Even on a narrow trail you can do serpentines, circle a tree or rock. If you've never ridden with these horses before don't force him to take a position. Try to let him find where he's more comfortable. Some horses have to be out front but most want to be somewhere in the middle. He might be content bringing up the rear.


----------



## Clevelandbays64 (Sep 13, 2013)

Thank you saddlebag, the trail ride might pulled off for another couple of weeks because of the weather which will be good because I have more time working with him  
He's ridden with these horses before there all geldings.


----------



## pbeebs (Sep 7, 2013)

Check out this sticky post:

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-training/how-we-train-fearless-trail-horse-99776/

very helpful!


----------



## womack29 (Oct 30, 2011)

I agree with others more work before you go out. The above link is an awesome one to read


----------



## Clevelandbays64 (Sep 13, 2013)

Thank you so much  pbeebs


----------



## Clevelandbays64 (Sep 13, 2013)

Just thought I might update it, since I've been doing ground work with him he's been so much better he has not mucked up since, I've even got him to cross water  
He loves jumping now, and going trail riding, we go on a hack once a week now and he loves it, I'm even riding him bareback and jumping him bareback. I'm very proud of him.


----------

